# Shop from Flipkart or Sony Dealer



## pvish (May 16, 2011)

Which one would be a better buy VPCCB15FG : C Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
or 
Sony VAIO C Series VPCCB15FG Laptop Price India: Buy Sony VAIO C Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com(Black)
or
Sony Vaio CB Series 15.5" Laptop ( Black ) - Model VPCCB15FG/B â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

the later one gives accessories like Sony Branded Carry Case, Sandisk Cruzer Blade 8 GB Pen Drive & Microsoft Optical USB Mouse & from Sony Center i will get only carry case. 
Which would be better deal regarding warranty issues or after sales  service?


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

Warranty will be the same and also after sales is handled at sony centres where they dont care where you get it from. Also Sony products tend to be cheaper outside their own showrooms.

Go for whichever one is more VFM


----------



## pvish (May 18, 2011)

Just tslked with Sony cust. Care, asked about purchasing Sony cb15 from online shopping site n warranty issues , they told we are not selling our lappys online, & refused to comment about it.

Guys , need ur advice badely, as i have to purchase my laptop before Monday.


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2011)

That customer care exec might have understood your query as 'are you guys selling laptop online (sonyindia website)'. I would stay away from lynx-india as the owner is PITA. flipkart on the other hand is reliable. Flipkart has mentioned that there is a 1yr warranty on this laptop and you shouldn't be worried about that. just make sure that you get the bill properly.


----------



## pvish (May 18, 2011)

hey,,thnx for the information about lynx-india. i decided to stay away from them.
But i have asked to sony cust. care representative twice for my doubt about online shopping related warranty issues , because i also thought that she hasnt understood my querry, she answered me that the company can't assured the warranty of vaio laptop purchased other than Sony Dealer.


----------



## pvish (May 22, 2011)

Today i was going to Sony vaio flagship store for purchasing vpccb15fg in black color.I bargained with them for some discount, but the store person not ready to sell less than 54k with only bag as accessory. Then i told him about the price of the lapy in flipkart i.e. 54k ,which came with accessories like bag, 8gb pen drive n microsoft mouse., n other store(maxtel in lamington) their price is 52.8k.Then the salesperson told me to not purchase vaio lappy other than sony dealer,because other shops , online shoping sites imports laptops which was rejected by customrs frm abroad due to some small defects such as dead pixels, etc etc.
Moreover that sony vaio flsgship storedont have vpccb15fg in black color in told that it will come in stock aftr 7-15 days.
Guy are these things true or a marketing trick?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

Marketing trick. Flipkart et al give you proper bill which you can use at any authorized service center. The guy telling you this should be SLAPPED.
And do contact their respective Customer Care with any doubt.


----------



## pvish (May 22, 2011)

Guys i m going to buy from Flipkart today evening,Sony VAIO C Series VPCCB15FG Laptop Price India: Buy Sony VAIO C Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com(Black)
Any final suggestions before buying are most welcome .


----------



## asingh (May 22, 2011)

pvish said:


> Today i was going to Sony vaio flagship store for purchasing vpccb15fg in black color.I bargained with them for some discount, but the store person not ready to sell less than 54k with only bag as accessory. Then i told him about the price of the lapy in flipkart i.e. 54k ,which came with accessories like bag, 8gb pen drive n microsoft mouse., n other store(maxtel in lamington) their price is 52.8k.Then the salesperson told me to not purchase vaio lappy other than sony dealer,because other shops , online shoping sites imports laptops which was rejected by customrs frm abroad due to some small defects such as dead pixels, etc etc.
> Moreover that sony vaio flsgship storedont have vpccb15fg in black color in told that it will come in stock aftr 7-15 days.
> Guy are these things true or a marketing trick?



You should report this node to Sony official center, saying he is bad mouthing Flipkart. Tell FK too. 

Please go ahead and do a hassle free deal with FK. Believe me, the less 'humans' in the chain the better. Plus FK uses their own Courier service these days so you are safe. These salesmen are pathetic at most outlets.


----------



## pvish (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys,Just got my first laptop Sony Vaio VPCCB15F/G  in black color. I will post pics by 2moro evening. Guys ask  what you wanna know about lapy ?
No recovery disc in package, dont know what shud i do for recovery options? Is making recovery dvd's is the only way or any better option is there? Also suggest ,is that should i allot separate partitions for windows & program files, or both in a single partition? N what would be the best division of my harddrive (means no. of partitons etc).
Thanks in advance.


----------

